# Pigeon can't eat - please help!!!!!!!



## DanikaJ (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi everyone..I'm a Newbie, I only registered now because I realllllly need help.

Here's the story: I was driving through town (Bethlehem, Freestate, South Africa) and I saw this pigeon sitting in the middle of the road, not looking quite right. All the other birds flew away each time a car approached but he just sat there with his eyes closed and puffed up about twice his size. So I stopped and picked it up - it didn't struggle or even react. 

I think this little guy was hit by a car, not full on, but hard enough to render him a bit out of it. The only injuries I can see are on the back of his head there is a bald spot where the feathers must've gotten pulled out (I don't see any blood, but you can see his little skull underneath the thin layer of skin), on his left wing is also a bare spot where the skin is a little red probably from being scraped against something, and I think he is limping - can't quite make out. 

So I've had him/her for two days, since sunday. I put him in a carton box lined with towels and I later added some sticks which he seems to love and think it's his 'nest'. There are food (fine corn and stuff - it's wild bird feed) and water in deep bowls in his box as well. I kept him warm with a heater the first day or so to help him get over the shock. 

He is fine now, looks SO much better - he reacts whe I open his box and walks around and stretches his wings and gawks with his beak. And he drinks a lot of water. First I had to hold the bowl under his beak but now he drinks by himself. BUT he won't/can't eat. In the beginning I thought it was just the shock and he'd eventually eat. But he still hasn't. Yesterday my mom force fed him at least a few corn bits. But he didn't like it. 

THE THING IS I can see he sees the food and he goes to peck it up sometimes but it's as if he misses them each time. He pecks next to the corn he aims at. Even in the deep bowl he pecks but he can't seem to peck something up and he also pecks at air rather that the food itself. If, and when, he succeeds in pecking something up he just shakes his head and the piece falls out. I don't know what to do....I really really really want him to get better. But I know he has to eat. What can I do????? 

My mom and I have raised quite a few birds - wild as well as tame/domestic - so we know the basics. But I can't understand why he doesn't eat. I can't see any visible damage to his beak at all. So I'm wondering - can it be brain damage of some sort? Affecting his sight or perception or something???

PLEASE HELP ME HELP THIS LITTLE GUY. I really have a soft spot for birds and this one is no exception. 

Thank you so much.
Danika xxx


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

It sounds from your clear description of his attempts to eat like a neurological problem.

The symptoms of missing what he pecks at or picking up but then shaking his head are indicative of pigeon paramyxovirus (PMV). It isn't contagious to people, but is amongst pigeons. You can read about it and also see a symptom checklist (may notice one or two more oddities) at

http://www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/wordpress/?page_id=163

Basically, the pigeon should be kept in a safe and secure place and not have contact with other birds, and may need patient hand-feeding fora while. There's no veterinary medicine to help, as it is a pigeon virus, so supportive care is what's needed.

Do get back to us if it does look to be PMV. We have numerous ex-PMV rescues and they don't understand they have a problem and try very hard to be 'normal'.


----------



## DanikaJ (Jul 5, 2016)

John_D said:


> Hi
> 
> It sounds from your clear description of his attempts to eat like a neurological problem.
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much John D for your reply... I really appreciate it. I went to the link and read everything and watched the video - I don't think he has the virus. He doesn't have any of the other symptoms and appears to be 'normal'. The only thing is that he misses when he pecks. It was reassuring, however, to see that this isn't rare behaviour.

I will keep you posted...I really think it may just be some extent of brain damage. I put him in a spacial cage on the floor in my room with towelling and a box for shelter and some sticks. He likes his new home very much. 

It looks to me as if his RIGHT eye is the problem (as opposed to all his injuries being on the LEFT).... If that helps? He is walking around quite a bit - exercising his limp leg. He succeeded in pecking up some sunflowerseeds just now - about 5/6 - but he then gave up as he was really struggling. 

I hope he finds a way to compensate for this sight/perception problem.........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping the little one. Can you post a picture of the little one?

Do you see any signs of blunt trauma or bruising, swelling?

Have you tried putting the seed in a small spill proof dish to see if that will help? Perhaps the bird is a youngster that is not completely weaned.

Here is a link on hand feeding peas and corn, as he needs supplementation if he is not eating enough. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm *


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Indeed, Danika, it could be the result of being struck by a vehicle. Could even be he was too slow to avoid collision because he already had the problem, or a visual impairment.

As it happens, we are currently looking after a youngster the finder believes has PMV. I'm not convinced, however, and have a suspicion that he/she may have had a neurological problem from hatching, or fallen from a nest.


----------



## DanikaJ (Jul 5, 2016)

Skyeking said:


> *Thank you for helping the little one. Can you post a picture of the little one?
> 
> Do you see any signs of blunt trauma or bruising, swelling?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply Skyeking. I can't seem to find a way to post a picture.

It is DEFINITELY a full grown pigeon..I'm 100% sure. 

And yes I think the bald spot on his head may be an indicator of blunt force trauma. I think maybe the car hit him hardest on his head. Will he recover?

He attempted to eat quite a few times today. He gets really frustrated when he can't get hold of the seed and starts to hitch the food out of the bowls with his beak aggressively. I'm so sorry for him... But it looks like he is getting some of the seed in though. When he actually succeeds in pecking something up he kind of 'chews' it in the front of his beak and sometimes drop it then, but other times he swallows it. Is it because he is picky or is his beak also hurt maybe?


----------



## DanikaJ (Jul 5, 2016)

John_D said:


> Indeed, Danika, it could be the result of being struck by a vehicle. Could even be he was too slow to avoid collision because he already had the problem, or a visual impairment.
> 
> As it happens, we are currently looking after a youngster the finder believes has PMV. I'm not convinced, however, and have a suspicion that he/she may have had a neurological problem from hatching, or fallen from a nest.


John D, yes I have thought of that possibility. I just can't get my head around him surviving this long then? And not being hit or caught by something earlier. How did he become a full grown pigeon when he can't eat sufficient amounts of food. I'm really baffled. 

I understand your suspicion about the one you are treating, it sounds about the same scenario...I do think it's some extent of brain damage that this one has, and I'm rooting for him to find a way to compensate, maybe by pecking to the left of whatever he aims for or something... I really hope he figures it out.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*PLEASE check the link on feeding peas, he needs to be force fed if he is not getting enough, in order to heal. Calcium/D3 would also be beneficial *


----------



## DanikaJ (Jul 5, 2016)

Skyeking said:


> *PLEASE check the link on feeding peas, he needs to be force fed if he is not getting enough, in order to heal. Calcium/D3 would also be beneficial *


I went to the link...thank you so much. I will get some peas and non-tinned corn tomorrow and force feed him at least once to fill his crop completely. Thank you for your kind advice.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please follow instructions carefully.*


----------



## Bluedalim (Oct 27, 2020)

My pigeon has exactly the same problem 
It's almost a year that i force feed her
It seems like a neurological damage cuse by the paramyxovirus
Is there any cure for this or i have to fed her for the rest of her life?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

This is an old thread, you need to start a new one. Have you tried putting the seeds in a deep dish? This will make it easier for him to pick up seeds. He will also benefit from vitamins, esp vit B to help with the neurological issues.


----------



## Bluedalim (Oct 27, 2020)

Marina B said:


> This is an old thread, you need to start a new one. Have you tried putting the seeds in a deep dish? This will make it easier for him to pick up seeds. He will also benefit from vitamins, esp vit B to help with the neurological issues.


Yes i tried everything
It's almost a year that im lookaftering her.
The problem is i live in iran and here i can not find any proper doctor for birds or pigeons.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a video of your setup and the pigeon? Did she lose all interest in the seeds or is she at least trying to eat by herself?


----------



## Bluedalim (Oct 27, 2020)

In the video you can see that she try to eat but when she pick the seed, she can't eat and throw it away and when she wants to pick a specific seed she can't aim right.

Video: gofile.io/d/B7ThjK


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I can't view the video. Can you possibly start a new thread? That way more members will view your thread and comment.


----------



## Bluedalim (Oct 27, 2020)

Ok 
By the way thank you for responding me


----------

